
Real developers use a CMS to build a showcase website with Netlify and Nuxtjs - jeremiec
https://blog.theodo.com/2020/03/content-driven-static-website/
======
dinkleberg
I’d think a real developer would know how to best allocate their time. If a
standard WordPress blog gets the job done, spending tens to hundreds of hours
custom building your site when the purpose is the content, not the site
itself, it seem like time not well spent.

~~~
runawaybottle
This is the deep in my gut feeling I’m getting as well. I’m trying to be
objective and possibly accept that perhaps I’m just getting older, but good
god, this seems like a massive waste of time for what is essentially a
wordpress site lol.

~~~
52-6F-62
If you've ever had to work with legacy code on a WordPress project at scales
[WP wasn't intended for] your feelings might differ.

The horror...

It's _great_ for small sites and less-technical users, but for some
applications I've seen it squeezed and wedged and crammed into...

The horror...

------
pembrook
All that work, and you still need to manually generate proper meta tags and
structured data for SEO—and then add custom functionality for editing that in
contentful. And then the client’s marketing team realizes they need AMP
support, so you have to manually build that since most static site generators
aren’t designed for that. And then the client sees a competitor has ESP
integration in their Wordpress admin and can send newsletters in the same
place they publish content—-so you have to custom build that. And then the
client suddenly needs to add payment integration and e-commerce capabilities.
And then they need to generate one-off marketing landing pages without needing
to call you. And so on.

And then 300 hours later you realize that the entire static site ecosystem is
designed for developer pleasure, instead of the needs of real businesses. And
after you add the things real businesses need, you kinda just wasted months
recreating Wordpress. And you realize you probably should have just used
Wordpress.

[this has been my realization over the past couple of years trying to shoehorn
clients into static sites]

~~~
jeremiec
Thank you for your feedback, I do agree with you on most points: this solution
can't and isn't meant to replace what a fully-fledged WordPress can offer you.
However, I trust that assembling smaller single propose pieces of software can
offer just as many functionalities with better control over what's happening.

By the way, with this solution an AMP support isn't required as you can serve
the same content to mobile users, leaving most of the heavy work to the CMS to
optimize the assets (images for a classic example).

------
bradstewart
While I'm certainly glad people seem to be remembering the benefits of server
rendered websites, the fact that this "renaissance" is powered by client side
frameworks still feels... odd.

------
robertoandred
Pssh, REAL developers use Dreamweaver.

~~~
slater
Nice try, amateur. Professionals use Frontpage, with the robust, server-side
eco-system of Frontpage extensions.

~~~
bdcravens
In 1998 I was being paid to build Frontpage sites :-)

~~~
znpy
Because you were a professional, as the post you replied to implied.

------
znpy
"Real Developer" \-- I mean, besides scammers, is there such a thing like a
"Fake developer" ?

I mean, if someone hires me as a Developer, and I happen to be real, does that
qualify me as a "Real Developer" ?

------
thrownaway954
this post should be title "how i wasted hundreds of hours doing a simple task
and now need to justify it"

use the right tool for the job... a real developer would know that. this dude
doesn't know what he's doing.

------
thatguyagain
I'm an unreal developer, yay!

~~~
jeremiec
Or an imaginary developer?

------
bdcravens
I'm down with using a CMS. Our company is driven by a completely custom-
developed data and background processing pipeline, yet our public website is
in Wordpress, because it's the best solution for the stakeholders that need to
manage that website.

------
ovulator
The missing "How" at the beginning of the headline really makes a difference
in the sentence's meaning.

~~~
bdcravens
There's a lot going wrong with that headline. I didn't really see "showcase
websites" being highlighted either. It's a decent tutorial on Contentful,
Nuxt, and Netlify, but I feel like the title is trying to deliver something
else.

~~~
jeremiec
By showcase websites, I meant websites with no user-customized content.

------
mbanzi
What is a "real" developer?

~~~
_ZeD_
[https://xkcd.com/378/](https://xkcd.com/378/)

\-- or, if you prefer, there is the venerable
[https://web.mit.edu/humor/Computers/real.programmers](https://web.mit.edu/humor/Computers/real.programmers)

------
ykevinator
Real developers use a cms?

~~~
jeremiec
Real developers use a content management system:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_management_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_management_system)

